#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  The occult and its relationships.

## NoobMagick

There's be something taking up my leisure, 
I was wondering what the occult's relationships with, you know,
daily living, entertainment, just some of the stuff that non-occultists go through their lives.

Is the occult really all about receiving divine wisdom? So in a sense occultists are not far from priests and monks? Well, what about slacking and some random concept?

Ei people give out your ideas  :Big Grin: 
and if there were some things that I didn't understand, clarifications on the matter and such are welcome.

----------


## Gazeeboh

This is kind of the point. 

You have to live in both worlds, and on another level they are the same.

Us wizards have to go out into the scary wilderness and bring back shiny prizes.

We do this for ourselves and others.

Some of us will, on a warm friday night, go out into the woods and invoke Gods. Saturday might be spent working on a car. It's all the same thing really, no need to divide it up.

----------


## Ambrose

Why are you saying that priests prayers are a weak form of magick?If I remember corectly Eliphas Levi sayed that a cross in the hands of a person that really believes in its power is stronger than any talisman.Or was it for comercial purpose?(the whole occultism resurection in a society that still was very religious)

----------


## VIRAL

The word "occult" means "hidden" but just because the occult side of life is supposedly hidden doesn't mean that we don't deal with it frequently in the mundane world.

----------

